# The Coffee Experiment



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Those with refracts and kenyans/ethiopians in their house might want to fill this in for Christopher Hendon (co-author of Water for Coffee)

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1AxiNSHta1soG4z9PMrBpfg-LuQW5qGZ4rrx-UlFRyG8/viewform?pli=1

I'm sure the talk will be up sooner or later as it looked like they were being recorded, but the gist is he wants a large enough sample size that we can see if there are any trends to be noticed.

Form is pretty simple and I don't remember anything being said about it in the talk that'd make it difficult to understand without context but anyway - have at you


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

That's 'Ethiopians & Kenyans' rather than Ethiopians or Kenyans.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MWJB said:


> That's 'Ethiopians & Kenyans' rather than Ethiopians or Kenyans.


Never mind


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Hang on, this form doesn't work. You can only select Ethiopia or Kenya at origin, but need to provide both origins with an EY at the end as both EYs are required fields.


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

I already told him that and he said he would fix it!


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

You choose one to optimise the recipe for (ie control) and then apply that recipe to both and see how the EY is affected. If I'm getting the premise right....


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

ShortShots said:


> You choose one to optimise the recipe for (ie control) and then apply that recipe to both and see how the EY is affected. If I'm getting the premise right....


Have you successfully completed it?


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

Nope, will do tomorrow and see if it works


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

That wasn't what I understood from the talk but I'm bloody hopeless at understanding what people are saying.

Video will no doubt be up soon and can re-watch.


----------

